# BEESTON HORSE SALES



## Battyoldbint (17 June 2009)

Went to the sales today and the horses where going for next to nothing, saddest of all was a horse being sold to cover a debt,most of them went for a few hundred pounds


----------



## Nailed (17 June 2009)

Not been to beeston for a long time. Last time I went, the cheapest animal sold went for £80 an that was a section a cold.. Most were going for close to 1000..

I can't go.. im banned cause i always try bring summit home lol!

Lou x


----------



## Battyoldbint (17 June 2009)

lol i was soooo tempted, but i was good and just got a saddle


----------



## fatpiggy (18 June 2009)

Most of them will have gone to the meat man. Very sad.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Most of them will have gone to the meat man. Very sad. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think it is sad.  Generally, the sort of horses that go through Beeston are bottom of the market horses and can have behavioural problems, lameness issues etc.  I personally would prefer that those horses went to the meat man where they will have an assured future than they were bought and then passed around.


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 June 2009)

Totally agree cc.  The only sadness is that their owners see fit to put them through Beeston rather than have them pts themselves.   Having said that some real superstars have come out of Beeston, but these were young unhandled animals not the old and the lame.

ETS When I go to Beeston I daren't go near the horse lines, its to the tack and straight home again so I am not tempted.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 June 2009)

I've seen some really sad sights at Beeston.  Saw a horse once that was being advertised as 18yo but was clearly a hell of a lot older.  Pics up of him jumping and doing DR yet he looked absolutely knackered.  It would only go for meat money anyway so why not take it to the abbatoir yourself if a couple of hundred £ means that much to you


----------



## emma69 (18 June 2009)

Yup, some real sad sights, and I was really shcoked by them the first few times I went. We mainly bought youngsters, and some 5yo 'has hunted' stock from Ireland, and would buy some from the warrented sales but rarely saw an older horse in the regular sales that I would have bought. Far too many folks send their rearers / buckers / bronkers / lami / navicular horses there, and you will always get some novice buyer thinking they have got a 'great deal'. A month later, horse will be back, on bute /acp again to disguise whatever the problem is and the cycle starts again. The first few times I went I learned who was who dealer wise, and took a look at what they were buying and what they weren't. It is definitly and education, but with experience you can get some really rather fabby young horses there.


----------



## JS65 (18 June 2009)

I buy all my babies out of Beeston, all registered and fab breeding.
 mainly colts as they are cheaper and the breeders need to shift them out, but not had a bad one yet and all have made cracking horses.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 June 2009)

I think that's the point though...experience.  Look at someone like JM who buys babies and makes them in to nice riding horses.  She knows what she's looking for, who to buy from, who to avoid.  Putting cheap babies in the sales is one thing, putting your elderly horse who has possibly been a good servant to you for years and has broken down is something else entirely...


----------



## katiejaynebishop (2 January 2013)

I'm going to Beestons next week for the first time,I'm looking for a broken 5 year old+,any advice on how to choose?thanks


----------



## Nudibranch (2 January 2013)

Really?


----------



## Oldenburg27 (2 January 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Totally agree cc.  The only sadness is that their owners see fit to put them through Beeston rather than have them pts themselves.   Having said that some real superstars have come out of Beeston, but these were young unhandled animals not the old and the lame.

ETS When I go to Beeston I daren't go near the horse lines, its to the tack and straight home again so I am not tempted.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ladies I dont agree I got him for Besston!!!!This is the day after we got him. 18th April 2012 !!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And 2 months or so later at his first show!! 





Should have really give him the show Name's Diamond in the Rough ha ha x

I alway's said I would NEVER buy from Beeston but I seen him and fell in love and now he has a home for life


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 January 2013)

Olden burgh, you are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 January 2013)

He doesn't look old and lame though in the first picture oldenburg,  Lovely looking lad.  I do know people who have got some cracking horses through Beeston, but the fact remains that it is also a dumping ground for a lot of horses who don't deserve to be sold on from pillar to post.  You really do have to know what you are doing, or be very lucky, to come away from there with a bargain.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2013)

katiejaynebishop said:



			I'm going to Beestons next week for the first time,I'm looking for a broken 5 year old+,any advice on how to choose?thanks

Click to expand...

If you need advice, my advice would be don't.

If you insist, then my advice would be "don't unless you are prepared to take it back there again in February or can harden your heart and afford to take the loss if you have it put down".

You may get a bargain. It's a very big risk, not only to your money but to your personal safety. Horses aren't at a low end meatman sale like that except for a very good reason.


----------



## Littlelegs (2 January 2013)

Katiejaynebishop- while its possible to pick up decent horses very cheap at auctions, if you need to ask for advice, then the best advice I can give is either go with someone experienced buying at low end auctions, or don't buy at all.


----------



## Clippy (2 January 2013)

There are lots of bargains for sale at the moment. You don't have to go to Beeston and risk your neck and money, just go through the for sale ads instead


----------



## Bikerchickone (2 January 2013)

Sorry, have to say I agree with the others, if you need advice you really shouldn't be buying from an auction. Get an experienced friend to help you look for something in the for sale adverts. It's a good time to look and you should be able to find a reasonable horse for sensible money.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (2 January 2013)

TBH, I think you're v lucky if you get one like OP- it's a risk because it's hustle and bustle and hard to see them properly. But I suppose you still take a risk buying privately, and maybe at the moment more 'genuine' horses go through because of people losing jobs/grazing etc. Not sure if Id do it, many nice horses in private homes looking for new homes atm.


----------



## Dumbo (3 January 2013)

Sorry to hijack this thread but just wondering where is Beeston horse sale? 
Googled it and came up with cheshire and nottingham.
Only ask because I think I know of a stolen horse and this all seems to be adding up!


----------



## TheFox (3 January 2013)

timiton said:



			Sorry to hijack this thread but just wondering where is Beeston horse sale? 
Googled it and came up with cheshire and nottingham.
Only ask because I think I know of a stolen horse and this all seems to be adding up!
		
Click to expand...

Beeston sales is based in Tarpoley, Cheshire


----------



## Oldenburg27 (3 January 2013)

katiejaynebishop Please be careful if you do as there are horse there that are only fit for being PTS sadly. People may say I was silly but I know what Im looking for, I did take a MASSIVE risk but sometimes some risk's are worth taking. I never went there looking for another horse. There was just something about him standing there with everything going on and he was not bothered what so ever ( first thought's where he was drugged) But that's just the chap he is. He has gone on to win Working hunter classes and Went and Won at Denbigh & Flint Agricultural show and went Reserve Champion in the Ex Race horse section and having a fab time doing flat shoing classes!! Here a pic of him at D&F I took myslef as there was no Pro's around!! He is a very Speical young man. He will have a HOME FOR LIFE and Not going back in feb lol


----------



## Dumbo (3 January 2013)

TheFox said:



			Beeston sales is based in Tarpoley, Cheshire 

Click to expand...

Great thank you


----------



## brighteyes (3 January 2013)

There are diamonds in amongst the truly damaged - a friend found one and I believe the extremely successful junior pony Colton Maelstrom was out of Beeston - both had issues that were manageable in the right hands. Not for the inexperienced IMO and likely to be heart-breakers.


----------



## Oldenburg27 (3 January 2013)

timiton said:



			Sorry to hijack this thread but just wondering where is Beeston horse sale? 
Googled it and came up with cheshire and nottingham.
Only ask because I think I know of a stolen horse and this all seems to be adding up!
		
Click to expand...

Think they class it as Beeston Castle, but it is based in Tarpoley, Cheshire


----------



## StoptheCavalry (3 January 2013)

Apparently my horse was going to go to beeston to cover a livery debt before I had him. Someone would have got themselves a complete bargain as he is the best horse I've ever owned. It's the type of place I'm not allowed to go to as I wouldn't be able to help myself. Have hear some amazing stories about horses coming from there for next to nothing only to go on and do big things


----------



## Ellen Durow (3 January 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Most of them will have gone to the meat man. Very sad.
		
Click to expand...

We have a lady on the yard who has snatched several very nice horses from the teeth of the meat man (She's a qualified instuctor and has had horses virtually as long as she's been able to walk). She's brought them on and rehomed them with an agreement that if the buyers want/need to sell they must give her first refusal. She currently has an 6 year old Arab gelding which she bought for under £100, He's very spritely and not a "first pony" but he's a beautiful animal with nice paces and a very good nature. Her only competitor over the sale was the meat man. It's not just the old and useless and the unwanted foals that end up in a tin.


----------



## Ellen Durow (3 January 2013)

chestnut cob said:



			[ QUOTE ]
Most of them will have gone to the meat man. Very sad. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think it is sad.  Generally, the sort of horses that go through Beeston are bottom of the market horses and can have behavioural problems, lameness issues etc.  I personally would prefer that those horses went to the meat man where they will have an assured future than they were bought and then passed around.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I'm afraid that not all horses that appear at Beeston are at the end of the line. If I had a horse that was at the end of his "useful" life or had such problems that he was unuseable and I had to get rid, I'd prefer to pay the vet to come and deliver the _coup de grace_ rather than submitting the poor horse to the stress and fear of the auctions


----------



## Archangel (3 January 2013)

Oldenburg27 said:








Click to expand...

What a lovely story


----------



## Silent Knight (3 January 2013)

I've bought some beeston bargains. we should do another thread to show them off   although it needs to be said that they were all projects.
I wouldn't advise any one to bargain hunt there if they need a horse suitable for a novice, are not prepared to possibly loose money or find that the new purchase bronks,  rears, bolts or hates traffic


----------



## annaellie (3 January 2013)

I know of a couple of successful  show jumping ponies that were bought from there. But I do think they were the lucky few and you need to go in with your eyes wide open, put your heart strings away and have some who is experanced open and honest if you think to look there


----------



## cptrayes (3 January 2013)

Oldenburg27 said:



			Think they class it as Beeston Castle, but it is based in Tarpoley, Cheshire 

Click to expand...

It's Tarpo*R*ley if you are trying to find it on a map and can't


----------



## Ddraig_wen (17 July 2015)

We've had some absolutely cracking horses from the sales, they're not all unhandled/washed up/ancient or decrepit. Our section C came from the sales and took reserve supreme champion in hand the following week. Well bred, movement to die for and temperament as well. 
A beautiful coloured that took supreme champion in hand first time out and now has a brilliant undersaddle career, another cob who's been a brilliant kids allrounder. A super mare who jumps the earth and is sensible and generally great to be around.  

I've seen producers put horses through beeston when the owner hasn't paid up fully, studs who have missed entries through the cob sales, yard owners who's livery didn't pay etc. Sometimes people are just plain desperate.  Horses end up at the sales for all sorts of reasons and it's not necessarily their fault.


----------



## Equi (17 July 2015)

KittyBQ said:



			Well, I think the best thing, chestnut cob, is if we bring you to the abbatoir. Herd you into a truck, then get you into the slaughterhouse, stun you with a stun gun, but you are still alive. Then we will hang you upside and drain the blood out of you till you are dead. Then, after you go through that, then you can could say that it is fair to send them to the abbatoir to assure their fate. But, actually your fate will be assured so thankfully we will not be hearing from you again. You would have fed either a human or a hungry, growing dog. Amen.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are a staunch vegan in order to make that horrificly rude comment. Assuming you have a horse you are not so....


----------



## fathorselover (17 July 2015)

KittyBQ said:



			Well, I think the best thing, chestnut cob, is if we bring you to the abbatoir. Herd you into a truck, then get you into the slaughterhouse, stun you with a stun gun, but you are still alive. Then we will hang you upside and drain the blood out of you till you are dead. Then, after you go through that, then you can could say that it is fair to send them to the abbatoir to assure their fate. But, actually your fate will be assured so thankfully we will not be hearing from you again. You would have fed either a human or a hungry, growing dog. Amen.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! As far as I'm aware, at my local slaughterhouse they are highly professional. I have heard them recommended from some very respectable people. They do the deed with a gun as far as i know, so death is instant, and if you are worried about them bodging it you are allowed to go and watch!


----------



## touchstone (17 July 2015)

I'd rather an old lame horse be given a quick death than passed on to continued suffering any day.  As far as I am aware having watched footage Potters use a free bullet, and death is instantaneous.

It's laughable really how some folk think that every horse can, and indeed should, be rehomed.  If that were the case there'd be no neglected animals, no abandoned animals and rescues would be empty.   I think we probably need more well regulated abatoirs to prevent suffering and the risk of being exported live for slaughter.   

Yes, slaughter isn't an ideal way to go, but far better than some alternatives.    In an ideal world all horses would be euthanised at home quietly when needed, but we don't live in an ideal world and if someone can't afford a much needed euthanasia then what are they supposed to do?  The abbatoir provides a valuable service for those animals.   
It also tends to be that the percentage of unwarranted, lame, behavioural issues horses will likely be much higher at auction and it is no place for a novice buyer.

This thread is years old anyway, can't see why you've resurrected it now.


----------



## ester (17 July 2015)

1) I would like to know an example where horses are stunned - although done correctly I have no issue with it I don't see why slaughtermen would bother and potter the only uk abattoir for horses certainly don't. 

2) OLD THREAD!


----------



## Leo Walker (17 July 2015)

touchstone said:



			This thread is years old anyway, can't see why you've resurrected it now.
		
Click to expand...

School holidays start today dont they?


----------

